# Boyer or others??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am considering trying Boyer Lake tommorrow. Anyone been out there lately to give me a report?? Either that or Big Cormorant. I am sure walleyes will be tough either way.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

We were out a week ago and it was hit and miss on Boyer.Nothing but small pike for a couple hours until we tried one of the back bays.Off a 12 foot shelf we got 7 walleyes,but it shut off when the sun broke the trees.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We ended up on Big Cormorant... Caught a couple of walleyes but the small mouth kept us busy for a while anyway. There are some huge sunfish on that lake also. If I was after some nice panfish to eat that would be a great spot to try. We caught about 5 or 6 sunfish that were just slabs!!! Never caught them there before. Also caught an 18 1/2 inch small mouth.....fun stuff!!!! Anyway a bad day fishing is better than a good day working!!!!


----------

